

DeviantART database compromised, email addresses leaked - Garbage
http://www.neowin.net/news/deviantart-database-compromised-email-addresses-leaked

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2005827>

Some comments there.

